# Very Interesting Interview with Ryan Hall



## Steve (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=4992

Among other things, he talks about efficacy of technique, the future of the guard, shrimping and his own personal goals in jiu jitsu.

While I'm not sure I agree with everything he says, and some of it I'm not competent to comment on, I like his ideas about paring grappling down to its essential components.  

Definitely worth a read.


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 19, 2009)

I read that yesterday and it blew my mind!

Afterward, during a rolling session, I inverted and thought to myself "I'm low-percentage on this sort of thing and my neck is going to hurt if I keep attacking from an inverted guard."

So I sat back into guard, with my partner in his base, elbows out, and realized "Why not just stand up, snap him down, and take his back? Isn't that going to give me more options?"

I felt that I trained good habits from that idea.

The part about gaining the mechanical advantage was really cool, too. Why not fight for mount, back, side control before you attempt to finish? It's position before submission on a higher percentage, right?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 19, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> Why not fight for mount, back, side control before you attempt to finish? It's position before submission on a higher percentage, right?



In a nutshell .
... and probably the reason I feel 'risky' sometimes going from mount to armbar when they push. heh.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Nov 19, 2009)

Many people view my thoughts on guard as controversial.
For me, I've always looked at the guard as a TRANSITIONAL POSITION.
Simply put I think it's a bad habit to hang out in the guard, instead it's best thought of as a position to transition to something else out of, Hall's view to stand up is bang on!


----------



## Steve (Nov 20, 2009)

SensibleManiac said:


> Many people view my thoughts on guard as controversial.
> For me, I've always looked at the guard as a TRANSITIONAL POSITION.
> Simply put I think it's a bad habit to hang out in the guard, instead it's best thought of as a position to transition to something else out of, Hall's view to stand up is bang on!


This touches on my main problem with Ryan Hall's article.  What he says makes sense, but the filter through which he's saying it is of an elite grappler with a very highly developed and dangerous guard game.  

If I had Ryan Hall's advanced guard game, it would be a relatively easy thing for me to pursue a more aggressive top game.  I mean, with Hall's guard, I wouldn't be worried at all about being reversed.  I could use my offense, or as he suggests, it would be a relatively easy thing for me to move back and stand up.  

Problem is, most of us DON'T have that advanced guard game... the one that enables us to work from the top with abandon.  And if people really start internalizing this philosophy, they might not ever develop that guard game.

Just as a disclaimer, I'm just a blue belt in this style, but it seems to me that early on, working one's guard is essential.  Just as Ryan Hall did.  Develop the guard as a foundation.  Then work the top.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 20, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> .. Problem is, most of us DON'T have that advanced guard game... the one that enables us to work from the top with abandon.  And if people really start internalizing this philosophy, they might not ever develop that guard game.
> 
> Just as a disclaimer, I'm just a blue belt in this style, but it seems to me that early on, working one's guard is essential.  Just as Ryan Hall did.  Develop the guard as a foundation.  Then work the top.



Money. I spent over a year on my back (no heckling from the peanut gallery ;p) to work on disadvantageous positions (in guard/in side-control). And I still don't think my guard is 'amazing' although I do find that I can control white belts heh. 

I really think what Ryan has discovered is that he hit a wall where his 'go to' stuff wasn't working, and that stuff was his inverted guard, triangles etc from the bottom. I'd love to be where he's at, although I'm sure each and every person's journey in this is unique.

Lessons learned by me? 
1. Position before submission... (seems cliché I know), but having superior position is HUGE.
2. Drill the basics a thousand times each, then do it again, and again... Build that foundation on granite. And, thank god, you can always go back and shore it up with more basics heh.


----------



## Steve (Nov 20, 2009)

Dave Leverich said:


> Money. I spent over a year on my back (no heckling from the peanut gallery ;p) to work on disadvantageous positions (in guard/in side-control). And I still don't think my guard is 'amazing' although I do find that I can control white belts heh.
> 
> I really think what Ryan has discovered is that he hit a wall where his 'go to' stuff wasn't working, and that stuff was his inverted guard, triangles etc from the bottom. I'd love to be where he's at, although I'm sure each and every person's journey in this is unique.
> 
> ...


Exactly.  I don't work from the top very often in class, but I've been told by other blue belts and up that when I'm on top, I'm very heavy, good hips and good control.  

What I believe is that the better my bottom game becomes, the better my top game.  I am less hesitant to work for position.  I'm less reluctant to commit to a submission, because I know that if I get reversed, I'm going to be able to recover.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice replies guys.
DEFINITELY solidify your basics from all positions and build a guard you can be confident with. I completely agree.
My take however is that too many people train themselves to go to guard as their bread and butter as well as get too comfortable going there and rely (in my opinion) way too much on the guard.
My philosophy of the guard is that once you're there it helps to focus on unbalancing your opponent to prevent their attack but always have in mind that you should attack or transition to something where you can attack. 
This is especially true for self defense AND for competition. For any beginners or intermediate competitors build this habit early and you'll be ahead of the pack.
Think of the guard as a transitioning position and do your best not to go there on purpose.
Most experienced BJJ and MMA guys will be able to negate most attacks from the guard, (I can comfortably attack while in my oponents guard with the only exception being top level guys) this is true for both BJJ and MMA. Even guys who are more experienced than me avoid getting guard on me.
I think this is the further evolution of BJJ.

My point being, develop your guard, just make sure you aren't inadvertently focusing your game there.


----------

